# Air Force Amy defending herself....



## Air Force Amy (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm just here to defend myself against some of your members that said real mean things about me.  I occasionaly do a search on my name to see what comes up and your message board showed up with some guys saying something "not so nice" about me.  So I wanted to say this to them.....When you say somethng mean about someone else, you really need to look in the mirror and say it to yourself because you are whom you really want to direct the hatred, impatience, anger, dislike or envy.  It is always something within yourself that you notice and dislike in someone else.You fix the world from the inside out.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 14, 2005)

who are you?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

Air Force Amy said:
			
		

> .When you say somethng mean about someone else, you really need to look in the mirror and say it to yourself because you are whom you really want to direct the hatred, impatience, anger, dislike or envy. It is always something within yourself that you notice and dislike in someone else.


 um if i call u a disgusting whore its a fact if i look in the mirror n call myself one that is just silly. instead of reciting stupid little shit sayings buy a dictionary n look up these words.

 pride
 dignity
 class
 morals



 then get lost.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> um if i call u a disgusting whore its a fact if i look in the mirror n call myself one that is just silly. instead of reciting stupid little shit sayings buy a dictionary n look up these words.
> 
> pride
> dignity
> ...


 WOW


----------



## Stu (Sep 14, 2005)

Air Force Amy said:
			
		

> I'm just here to defend myself against some of your members that said real mean things about me. I occasionaly do a search on my name to see what comes up and your message board showed up with some guys saying something "not so nice" about me. So I wanted to say this to them.....When you say somethng mean about someone else, you really need to look in the mirror and say it to yourself because you are whom you really want to direct the hatred, impatience, anger, dislike or envy. It is always something within yourself that you notice and dislike in someone else.You fix the world from the inside out.


  who wants to take bets on who this actually is

  God Hand - 500/1 - huge outsider, lets be honest the grammar is just too good
  Foreman - 30/1 - far to busy posting crap under his usual username
  T.O.M - 25/1 - hes suffering withdrawl symtoms after psycho dad was banned
  Viepe 12/1 - the master of multiple personalities


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2005)

*Whore* is that a negative term or do you perfer it?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

You say racist like it's a blanket statement. But the only races I don't care for are whores and drug dealers.


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> You say racist like it's a blanket statement. But the only races I don't care for are whores and drug dealers.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

i_wonder_how_much_she'd_charge_to_do_this?


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2005)

Air Force Amy said:
			
		

> I*'m a dirty whore and I'll do anything for money*


Yes I think we all knew this.


----------



## Stu (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i_wonder_how_much_she'd_charge_to_do_this.


 no way im clicking on that iv just eaten


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> no way im clicking on that iv just eaten


 smart move.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 14, 2005)

Air Force Amy said:
			
		

> I occasionaly do a search on my name to see what comes up



Why?  You just joined today.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 14, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> Viepe 12/1 - the master of multiple personalities


_Me? I just created one account extra to play around with Flex but it was a long time ago. _


----------



## MyK (Sep 14, 2005)

Well whoevver you are,YOUR AN.........


----------



## Willsnarf (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i_wonder_how_much_she'd_charge_to_do_this?



thats fcukin sick!!!

oh i so shud have not clicked on it....


Will


----------



## MyK (Sep 14, 2005)

Willsnarf said:
			
		

> thats fcukin sick!!!
> 
> oh i so shud have not clicked on it....
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

eventually they learn some stuff is just not safe to click.


----------



## MyK (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> eventually they learn some stuff is just not safe to click.



I know exactly what your sayin, this guy found out the hard way:

http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/1990/wtftit26mi.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> WOW


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2005)

Air Force Amy said:
			
		

> I'm just here to defend myself against some of your members that said real mean things about me.  I occasionaly do a search on my name to see what comes up and your message board showed up with some guys saying something "not so nice" about me.  So I wanted to say this to them.....When you say somethng mean about someone else, you really need to look in the mirror and say it to yourself because you are whom you really want to direct the hatred, impatience, anger, dislike or envy.  It is always something within yourself that you notice and dislike in someone else.You fix the world from the inside out.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

i think she might be stuart smalley's sister.


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 14, 2005)

Im betting its intofitness23


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Im betting its intofitness23


I remember her, that was funny.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2005)

How come when I look for her other posts it says 6 but they only show 1?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Who freakin cares???


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah shit, I didn't mean to offend you Airforce Amy. Can you give me a shoutout next time you are filming the show?


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 14, 2005)

I just have one question Airforce Amy, does donkey punching cost extra?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Ah shit, I didn't mean to offend you Airforce Amy. Can you give me a shoutout next time you are filming the show?


"I just want to say howdy to Captain Poopiepants, hey sweety."


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

Who's this Air Force Tranny?  One of the mods should be able to check IP's.  I hate attention whores....but I guess I'm giving her/him attention too.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2005)

Who is she?


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 14, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Who's this Air Force Tranny? One of the mods should be able to check IP's. I hate attention whores....but I guess I'm giving her/him attention too.


 She's not so much an attention whore as she is an actual whore. There is a show on HBO called Cathouse which is about a brothel in Vegas and Airforce Amy is one of the hoes.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

a hooker from the hbo show bunny ranch i guess
 think she has been dispatched from im tho, one can only hope.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2005)

Since when was being a whore bad? Isn't this what men want?


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> She's not so much an attention whore as she is an actual whore. There is a show on HBO called Cathouse which is about a brothel in Vegas and Airforce Amy is one of the hoes.



  Well in that case we should welcome her to our disfunctional little family with open arms.  I thought it was some dude screwing around.

Sorry for calling you a tranny, Amy.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

oops _cathouse_.


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

Is that you, Rockgazer???  Why the name change??


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 14, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Well in that case we should welcome her to our disfunctional little family with open arms. I thought it was some dude screwing around.
> 
> Sorry for calling you a tranny, Amy.


 Sorry champ, that won't get you a discount..


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Since when was being a whore bad? Isn't this what men want?


 yea right before they want the dr to tell then that is not puss dripping out of their cocks.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Well in that case we should welcome her to our disfunctional little family with open arms.  I thought it was some dude screwing around.
> 
> Sorry for calling you a tranny, Amy.


I knew you never cared for my kind.


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Sorry champ, that won't get you a discount..



  I'm not interested in "working girls".  I just thing she'd be a cool addition to the family.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Is that you, Rockgazer???  Why the name change??


 yea it's me. n i got over the big crush on the rock a long time ago and little wing is my fav song ever. nice seeing u around here sometimes.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 14, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm not interested in "working girls". I just thing she'd be a cool addition to the family.


 I agree, any woman who can fit a 12" foreign object down her throat is indeed a cool addition


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I knew you never cared for my kind.



You know that you're the exception to my rule, min0.


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea it's me. n i got over the big crush on the rock a long time ago and little wing is my fav song ever. nice seeing u around here sometimes.



Glad to see you're still around.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Glad to see you're still around.


 yea n i'm finally getting serious about working out too.  check out my journal sometime.


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea n i'm finally getting serious about working out too.  check out my journal sometime.



Thats great!  I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 14, 2005)

Var's here!  Whats next Max Mirkin maybe?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2005)

squint eastwood

 max smirkin


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Var's here!  Whats next Max Mirkin maybe?



Hey Manic!  I think its time to reunite the old crew.    Has anyone heard from Max


----------



## Vieope (Sep 14, 2005)

_
Hi Var  

Hello. 

How are you doing?  _


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Vieope!    Doing ok.  Living in the desert now and sweating my ass off.  Hows life in the land of bikini's?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 14, 2005)

_Fine. 

Desert? What are you doing there? _


----------



## Var (Sep 14, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Fine.
> 
> Desert? What are you doing there? _



Moved to Arizona with my girlfriend.  We're both wondering what the hell we were thinking.


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How come when I look for her other posts it says 6 but they only show 1?


I think when you post in your picture gallery it also counts.


----------



## Nachez (Sep 14, 2005)

If i Was her comanding officer she'd be court marshalled!


----------



## Flex (Sep 15, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Me? I just created one account extra to play around with Flex but it was a long time ago. _




I don't like playing around.

R.I.P. Vieope's relatives


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

omg! lol. googlemaster strikes again.


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

Flex!  How are ya sexpot?


----------



## Flex (Sep 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> omg! lol. googlemaster strikes again.




I came from da few-chuh to terminate.


----------



## Flex (Sep 15, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Flex!  How are ya sexpot?



Hey Shae, what's up, mama  

I'm doin great  . Haven't been around IM too much, maj. busy.

How ya doin??


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

n u do it so well.


----------



## Flex (Sep 15, 2005)

Semper Fi, brother


----------



## Shae (Sep 15, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Hey Shae, what's up, mama
> 
> I'm doin great  . Haven't been around IM too much, maj. busy.
> 
> How ya doin??



Click on my journal page on my siggy to find out.  Its titled Finding The Peace.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 4, 2009)

big necropost here, but I saw a face and name that rang a bell this evening.

I'm watching a CNBC special on Nevada prostitution and low and behold, there was a working girl at the moonlight bunny ranch who was interviewed....and it was:


Air Force Amy



story solved

meh, she didn't look that bad either...Her Madame stated she was the best earner in the state...she spoke very well on camera and had a enjoyable personality....I was LMFAO though....I though to myself...."it couldn't be"


oh, but it was


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2009)

_She could be a very good IM member.  _


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 4, 2009)

BTW, the name of the is American Greed I think...and the whole story has basically revolved around some guy named Joe Consortie (sp?) who was the pioneer of legalized prostitution in Nevada...and his scandals etc


----------

